# Trooper Tony Radulescu



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

​*Trooper*​​*Tony Radulescu*​​Washington State Patrol, Washington​​End of Watch: Thursday, February 23, 2012​​​*Bio & Incident Details*​​*Age:* 44​*Tour:* 16 years​*Badge #* Not available​*Military veteran*​​*Cause:* Gunfire​*Incident Date:* 2/23/2012​*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type​*Suspect:* Committed suicide​​· Leave a Reflection​· Add to My Heroes​· Update this memorial​​​​​Trooper Tony Radulescu was shot and killed while making a traffic stop on State Route 16 at Anderson Hill Road, in Gorst, shortly before 1:00 am.​​He had radioed in his location and the pickup truck's license plate and description to dispatchers. When dispatchers were unable to contact him for several minutes a Kitsap County sheriff's deputy was sent to check on his status and discovered him laying wounded outside of his patrol car. He was transported to St. Joseph Medical Center in Tacoma where he succumbed to his wounds a short time later.​​The vehicle that Trooper Radulescu had stopped was found abandoned on a country road approximately three hours later. A SWAT team deployed to the registered owner's home and as they approached it the suspect committed suicide.​​Trooper Radulescu was a military veteran and had served with the Washington State Patrol for 16 years.​​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief John R. Batiste​Washington State Patrol​General Administration Bldg.​PO Box 42600​Olympia, WA 98504​​Phone: (360) 596-4000​​​Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21197-trooper-tony-radulescu#ixzz1nG056orA​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Trooper


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in Peace "Trooper Tony". Thank you for your service and your sacrifice.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

RIP Trooper Tony Radulescu


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Radulescu


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

RIP Brother


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

